# OpenGL ports of CLASSIC games



## Alec§taar (May 23, 2006)

*This post's for the old DOS gamers like me that might like these A LOT as I do, but use modern Win32 OS' like NT-based ones (2000/XP/2003 etc.)... *

If you're NOT aware of these? You might want to be... 

Especially if you have these old games! 

Some of the screenshots are BIG & pigs, OR on SLOW sites (like NewWolf 3D) so low-bandwidth folks? My apologies - I didn't take the shots!

Still, they're worth noting anyhow imo! HOPEFULLY, yours too!

*It's almost like getting new ones, & breathes "NEW LIFE" into them is why... if you're low on dough? It's a ticket to fun on the cheap, because of the great free work others have done!*

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

*ZDoomGL & JDoom:

JDoom Pic*







*Jdoom*

http://www.doomsdayhq.com/

ZDoom & ZDoomGL (both are needed, & just the DOOM I & II .wad files copied to your disk to play them) 

*ZDoom Pic*






*ZDoom download link:*

http://www.doomworld.com/doomgl/zdoomgl.htm

* Both awesome... seriously! 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

*JHEXEN & JHERETIC (now part of the Doomsday Engine unified package, with Doom I & II in it + mods capable):

JHexen Pic*






*Jhexen download link:*

http://www.doomsdayhq.com/

*JHeretic Pic*






*Jheretic download link:*

http://www.doomsdayhq.com/

JHexen & JHeretic have some really NEAT things in them, & multiplayer OpenGL from what I read up on it is even working in JHexen! 

This is great, I can play GLHeretic, the first one in this series now again & also GLHexen basically now with modernized display engines! 

(NOW thanks to this programmer Jaako Haarkonen (interesting guy, I read his BIO, ex-military man too) has made that possible for us all, & VERY high quality work!) 

I love the NEW controls options, freelook, & even sound and display options available... not only the OpenGL'ness of it now! Heck, even the options menu "Zooms" to the screen fading in as it creates itself, a nice touch! 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

*NEWWOLF3d:

NewWolf 3D Pix:*
















*Wolfenstein GL download link:*

http://wolfgl.narod.ru/ 

EXCELLENT as well... this is probably still one of my fav games of all time, as primitive as it is with all right angled walls and single floor levels only & what-not but the atmosphere & suspense is there in it like the original. 

I especially liked the ability to change the controls with the mouse now, I can click on the right button to move forward! 

The original by IDSoftware/Apogee did not offer such an option. 

For me personally? 

This is great, because I used to play the original SO long thru the night my right shoulder was sore from pushing the mouse around my desk to move forward! 

LOL, I am a mouser in First Person Shooters, no "up-button" forward moving for me here! 

(I wish 2 things would happen for it: Mouse Free-Look & also the ability to save games seems to be not working for me at this point!) 

Still, the young Russian Fellow, DarkOne has done a tremendous job so far & lent life to an old game for me here... 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

(Definitely, a SMILEY face on these! Great nostalgia, & great rebirth of the old classics by ALL means! If you're NOT aware of these & you're a gamer? It'd be an injustice imo! Enjoy if you have not heard of these & this is news to you... by all means!) 

These oldies/classics First Person Shooter Games? 

They were designed for performance on 486's... they absolutely SAIL/FLY on today's Pentium III or better! 

(It was like getting ALL new games outta these oldies to be honest, old ones I really got into since I still think DOS based games had better gameplay & plot + atmosphere vs. the technology & 'flash' concentration in games I see today a lot in the First Person Shooter Genre, my fav!) 

This is a post that has been a BIG 'hit' with over 50,000 or so combined views from others @ other 4 forums over time, & some info. you may not be aware of, & like!

Info. that a fellow named PMistry (as I know him as from online over the years now) inspired me to do as well as turned me onto parts of over time!

Ones I didn't know about even, @ other forums in their gaming sections over the years & now, imported here to these forums!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (May 23, 2006)

*Still more OpenGL "ports of the classics" listed...*

*ALSO, might as well point it out -> Tomaz Quake & GLQuake! *

Here is a screenshot & download link to GLQuake as well, might as well complete this post of 3rd party OpenGL/DirectX 3d add-ons for older DOS games:

*GL Quake I Screenshot:*






*GL Quake I Download link URL:*

ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/unsup/glq1114.exe

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

*Tomaz Quake 1.48!*

* This one's much nicer than std. GLQuake 1.14 by FAR... adds bump mapping, fog, & lots more like natively transparent water (that's right! no vispatch needed!) 

*GL Tomaz Quake I download link URL:*

http://tomaz.quakesrc.org/ 

If you like GLQuake mods, this IS THE ONE to get! Check out some of these screenshots: 

Colored Lightning with ambient glows:






Smoke fog trails on bazookas & Nuke Grenades:






Ejecting shells from guns:






Fog effects fully Red, Green, Blue FOG controlleable:






Mirroring effects:






------------------------------------------------------------------



* Another NICE port of a classic, but into OpenGL from bitmaps blasted to screen & sprite animations!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (May 23, 2006)

*More OpenGL Quake I ports (A very advanced one this time)*

*Tenebrae Quake I Bump-Mapped & OPENGL!

GL Tenebrae Quake I Screenshots:*






*MORE AWESOME SHOTS:*


























*GL Tenebrae Quake I download link URLs:*

http://users.pandora.be/hollemeersch/blackrose

or

http://tenebrae.sourceforge.net/ind...ge=download.txt

(Hellish, eh? But, this mod?? Takes HORSEPOWER! My old Pentium III 1ghz duallie was NOT enough... would play, but SLUGGISH! This one had the bump-mapped'ness & actual lighting effects of Doom III in it, before Doom III even HIT THE STREET! In other words, takes POWER to run it, but nice eh?)

* Read on, onto Quake II mods...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (May 23, 2006)

*Advanced Quake II OpenGL Mods*

Bye


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

*Yet another - this time, Duke Nukem 3d is ported!*

Bye


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 14, 2006)

I love old games like these, my favs are Tyrian... (look it up), Doom 1, and Quake 3 Arena, and who can forget, Quake 2 heavily modded...!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 14, 2006)

*Yes, they are fun (and, free for the ports)*

Bye... Apk


----------



## magibeg (Jun 16, 2006)

It seems really strange seeing old games like that with seemingly out of place new features like bump-mapping. But just because of this article i'm going to install doom and quake 2 again for kicks.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 16, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> It seems really strange seeing old games like that with seemingly out of place new features like bump-mapping. But just because of this article i'm going to install doom and quake 2 again for kicks.



They're quite cool actually, you'll be surprised (especially if you were one of the folks that played them when they came out, & especially the ones that DIDN'T have OpenGL/DirectX available to/for them)!

The "most advanced one", imo, of the lot of them above? TENEBRAE OpenGL Quake I... but, be warned - takes a HELL of a system to run it fast!

APK


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah, back to my gaming days, a 386 then 486 and eventuially a P1&2 + Dos...So simple and bug free (mostly)
Cheers to that


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 26, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> Ah, back to my gaming days, a 386 then 486 and eventuially a P1&2 + Dos...So simple and bug free (mostly)
> Cheers to that



Well, here you are again then (Except, this time, on a modern OS using those "oldie/classic" games in a modern 3d display method as well (OpenGL &/or DirectX (depending on the game, they can do either in some of them))).



* Enjoy!

APK


----------



## alphaomega16 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any chance of getting a version of Theme Hospital that works with later system or Rise Of The Triad these 2 games were good.


----------



## pt (Jun 27, 2006)

alphaomega16 said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting a version of Theme Hospital that works with later system or Rise Of The Triad these 2 games were good.



I think i never got to the end of Theme Hospital, if you find a version say something so this time i  can try to finish it


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 28, 2006)

Updated broken screenshot & download links

& removing my old signature from other forums from the original posts about the OpenGL/DirectX game ports, & placing it here for reference' sake... apk

==================================================================

"Windows NT/2000/XP & Windows Server 2003 are a Look @ the Future: AND THE FUTURE IS NOW!!!" 
http://www.avatar.demon.nl/cenatek.html 
http://www.avatar.demon.nl/APKTuneup.html 
http://www.avatar.demon.nl/APK.html 
http://www.superspeed.com/desktop/faq.php 
FFFFFFffffoooommmm... "In the Era of the Turbo: Screaming out of the SubSonic DataStream Riding the Lightning as Alec§taar - GHOST IN THE MACHINE & LAST OF THE V-8 POLICE INTERCEPTORS!!!" LaTeR++ ->->->->... 

("UNIX has a problem in 2038..." JOHN TITOR) 

"Temples of Syrinx" RUSH 2112

"Learn to know the Darkside of the force, & you achieve a power, GREATER than ANY Jedi..." Darth Sidious

==================================================================



APK


----------



## magibeg (Jul 28, 2006)

Theme hospital? Funny enough my girlfriend was playing that on her laptop not that long ago (its a fun little game). She has the disk for it and it seems to be running just fine on winxp


----------



## Pip-Pip (Jul 28, 2006)

*more games*

well, ports of Duke3D and Shadow Warrior cant be missed, and thanks to JonoF for those!
and ofcourse, the CloneKeen project. Brilliant 

I am trying to compile a little collection of links, as for right now located on: http://pip-pip.does.it located under "hobby". check theire respective sites for screenshots, linked from my page!

Cheers, and keep the clones comming 

Pip-Pip


----------



## Anarion (Jul 30, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> I love old games like these, my favs are Tyrian... (look it up), Doom 1, and Quake 3 Arena, and who can forget, Quake 2 heavily modded...!




wow even now it makes my head ponds (low res / low refreshrate/ low speed ... ).... 

great old days . i dunno what can i call it ? passion !?


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jul 30, 2006)

Indeed the days were great. Any many classics are still living strong and can be fixed up to play online. I am playing the classic Doom series online for almost 5 years and it will go all the way to the bitter end... no matter how repetitive the gameplay is.


----------



## Anarion (Jul 30, 2006)

Cybie1111 said:
			
		

> Indeed the days were great. Any many classics are still living strong and can be fixed up to play online. I am playing the classic Doom series online for almost 5 years and it will go all the way to the bitter end... no matter how repetitive the gameplay is.



wow dude , a true-hearted real classic-er !


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 30, 2006)

Yea, those screenshots look a HELL of a lot better than I remember playing them on the computers at school...

I didn't know shit about computers back then.


----------



## pt (Jul 30, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> Theme hospital? Funny enough my girlfriend was playing that on her laptop not that long ago (its a fun little game). She has the disk for it and it seems to be running just fine on winxp



did she got to the end, without cheats?, i don't, too many pacients


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 30, 2006)

I just played one that's been updated, KickStart for Doom I & II (JDoom Doomsday Engine, which drives Hexen & Heretic (originals) in OpenGL OR DirectX too for all)!



The first link w/ the new pics has it, it's been open-sourced it seems iirc, which is even cooler to see!

It has many updates (I never noted any bugs in the last version though) + more features (control panel IS excellent though).

APK


----------



## Moose1309 (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice... I just tried ZDoom, ZDoomGL, and JDoom..... my favorite so far is JDoom.  A few small problems that I have, but wow. It's such a blast to relive these old classics with better graphics.....


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

Moose1309 said:
			
		

> Very nice...



Absolutely! AND FREE TOO, if you own/still have laying around, their original installation CD &/or floppy disks (Wolf3d here, dating itself).



			
				Moose1309 said:
			
		

> I just tried ZDoom, ZDoomGL, and JDoom..... my favorite so far is JDoom.



JDoom's my fav. DOOM one, & GLQuake "Tenebrae" is my fav. Quake series one. The Wolf3d one isn't too shabby either!

(They're REAL "nostalgia" for me: I say that, because I remember playing them RIGHT when each came out... Albeit, in their original DOS coded, grainy looking, no up/down look, bitmap blasted to screen + sprite animated original models from the 386/486/Pentium I era timelines)...



			
				Moose1309 said:
			
		

> A few small problems that I have, but wow.



Oh, every once in awhile? I see a "glitch" too, but rare. MOSTLY, when I use "3rd party maps" over the stock/oem DOOM (or Quake series too) series ones.



			
				Moose1309 said:
			
		

> It's such a blast to relive these old classics with better graphics.....



Yes, agreed 110%, & especially w/ the newer 3d graphics for display such as OpenGL &/or Direct X!



APK


----------



## Moose1309 (Aug 10, 2006)

Seriously!  One of the best reasons to play these is - you can measure the load times in ms!!!     I think the only problem I'm having with JDoom now is that I can't seem to enable jump.  I mapped it to space in the standard controls section, but nothing.  Still awsome.  Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

Moose1309 said:
			
		

> Seriously!  One of the best reasons to play these is - you can measure the load times in ms!!!



Well, like I said early on in this thread (which has had life on like 5 forums thusfar since 2002 iirc)? They were designed in the days of 386/486 for performance on THOSE "pokes" of machines... running on today's rigs (1000x faster or more)??

Heck - they FLY!



			
				Moose1309 said:
			
		

> I think the only problem I'm having with JDoom now is that I can't seem to enable jump.  I mapped it to space in the standard controls section, but nothing.



I think I had the SAME hassle, iirc, (been SO long since I configured any of them though) & beat it by editing the game's configuration files manually!

(Give it go, using notepad.exe!)



			
				Moose1309 said:
			
		

> Still awsome.  Thanks for the thread.



Oh, yea... I agree!

(&, my pleasure, when I expose others to this thread so they can enjoy these too as I have over time!)



* Enjoy them!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 10, 2006)

oldest game i play is UT, it totally rocks any other UT still, its just more realistic. got any ubermods for that?i mean it is like one of the greatest games of all time


----------



## stealthfighter (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.totallyuseless.proboards61.com/index.cgi?board=photos&action=display&thread=1155133510
Quake Darkplaces screenshots. I still play Quake 1 myself. Note that monster is'nt me. Monster has this:
AMD x2 64-bit 4800+
Nvidia 7950GTX pci-e 512x2 1gb video card
2GB Corosair DDR3
what a rich bastard :O


----------



## Moose1309 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey. You might want to update the link for Quake 2 Evolved:
http://www.quake2evolved.com/news.htm

Also, I think both of the shots there are of there are from Quake 2 Max... although I haven't tried Q2M yet.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

Moose1309 said:


> Hey. You might want to update the link for Quake 2 Evolved:
> http://www.quake2evolved.com/news.htm
> 
> Also, I think both of the shots there are of there are from Quake 2 Max... although I haven't tried Q2M yet.



Updated - thank you Moose!



APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 28, 2007)

^
|

"up, Up, UP!!!"



* For wiak's (downloads section editor) reference, per this thread:

*More Game Files Needed...*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=275315#post275315

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 1, 2007)

6,020 views & counting... & the word's 'getting around' on this thread apparently, & NOT just here on this site per that view count only!



See this page here, & search "OpenGL ports of CLASSIC games":

http://digital-squirrel.stumbleupon.com/

(NEAT!)

APK

P.S.=> That? Well, it helped "make my day" today... lol! Nice to see, & all that stuff! apk


----------



## Scavar (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my god please, just  give me a list of links without screen shots or information, to the good ones ahhhh my brain is going to explode


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 1, 2007)

Scavar said:


> Oh my god please, just  give me a list of links without screen shots or information, to the good ones ahhhh my brain is going to explode



Sorry... what's done, is done... 

(& the screenshots ARE needed, especially if you played these games in the DOS days, when they looked "grainy" as heck, & washed out by comparison to how this OpenGL overlay done in these ports to that display method worked out for them).



* Heh, you're the 1st one to complain about this thread, afaik!

APK

P.S.=> Oh well, what can you do? Can't please everyone, all the time... apk


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 1, 2007)

anyone ever play these?
- Wacky Wheels
- Alien Carnage/Halloween Harry
- Tie Fighter
- X-Wing
- Monster Bash (IMO one of the best/funnest/well designed old games ive ever played  )


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> ZDoom & ZDoomGL (both are needed, & just the DOOM I & II *.wad* files copied to your disk to play them)



Doom is still copyrighted?


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 1, 2007)

ktr said:


> Doom is still copyrighted?



Oh, probably, on the copyright... 

However, I am pretty sure John Carmack & crew released the sourcecode, years ago in fact.

(Same w/ many of the Quake games too, the guys @ IDSoftware are pretty cool in that regard!)



APK


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2007)

I can provide the files to anybody who needs the wad's...all 4 of them. i doubt ID would care anymore, being that this is all over the web and all, but kinda of a mess to look for them.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Mar 1, 2007)

Doom is unfortunately still copyrighted. People still pirate the thing anyway. I do have that same feeling that ID will not care about it at all. I can also provide about 1 gig of pwads (lingo: User-made maps) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> anyone ever play these?
> - Wacky Wheels
> - Alien Carnage/Halloween Harry
> - Tie Fighter
> ...


Oh man, I completely forgot about Tie and X-Wing!! Last of the great space flight shooters, if you ask me.


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2007)

Cybie1111 said:


> Doom is unfortunately still copyrighted. People still pirate the thing anyway. I do have that same feeling that ID will not care about it at all. I can also provide about 1 gig of pwads (lingo: User-made maps) if anyone is interested.



just amazing...


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 1, 2007)

i wonder if he has the maps Eric Harris made


----------



## Scavar (Mar 1, 2007)

I wasn't complaining so much as my head was exploding hehe.

I figured it out though, which links I actually wanted, so thank yous for teh great games made newers.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am not sure if I have his crap, but I am going to compile as much as I can and link it soon. My guess it will be about 350 megabytes compressed by the WinRAR format.


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy smoke! This went up, in FAR less than 24 hrs., from 6,020 views, to near 6,170 views thusfar!



* Hehe - well? ENJOY THE GAMES above all else... if you have these "oldies/classics"? It's really a way of putting 'new life' into them, & it's FUN playing them again, after years/a decade etc. (especially higher levels you forgot about)...

APK


----------



## J0N (Mar 1, 2007)

pt said:


> I think i never got to the end of Theme Hospital, if you find a version say something so this time i  can try to finish it



Me neither? 
:shadedshu


----------



## ktr (Mar 1, 2007)

jdoom is sweet, is there any multiplayer support for it?


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 1, 2007)

ktr said:


> jdoom is sweet, is there any multiplayer support for it?



I believe so, check it's documentation... & the author? He's way cool & accessible.

He will talk to you, IF you wish to inquire anything on it, better than documentation imo, going straight to the horses' mouth... he's good, really good, imo (former military too, iirc, Jaako Haarkonen iirc? Not sure anymore)

ANYHOW, there you go!

APK

P.S.=> I remember playing DOOM I/II via dialup, one person acting as a server, the other as client... big fun! A buddy of mine who's now very wealthy as an engineer @ CLUB CAR (big golf cart maker) in Augusta Ga., while he lived up here (long time friend since highschool) & I played it for many nights solving it, battling the demons etc. while we took breaks from study in college, while I was doing comp. sci. straight comp. sci. 2nd dgree (had FORTRAN together is why)... apk


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> anyone ever play these?
> - Wacky Wheels
> - Alien Carnage/Halloween Harry
> - Tie Fighter
> ...



I have those and them some...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 2, 2007)

Seeing the old engines being updated for bump mapping is very interesting. If only that could be extended to Quake 3 engine (COD, SOF2, etc). That would REALLY put new life into mod developers and mappers for games.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2007)

ktr said:


> I have those and them some...



Holy crap! You don't like to collect games, do you? lol. Nice collection there.


----------



## ktr (Mar 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Holy crap! You don't like to collect games, do you? lol. Nice collection there.



I used to collect dos games some time ago, i think i have as much that i can get now.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Mar 2, 2007)

Whoever wants to download the wads can get them here. More information is inside the compressed file. This file requires WinRAR to extract the files.

I would like to play some Doom with you guys but I been having strange lag spikes which makes me unplayable during online play. This happened since I recently reformatted at the beginning of the year. Any other games I play such as Star Trek Legacy for example would never have lag spikes. I guess it has to do with the netcoding of the most recent Skulltag release, the engine that I play Doom with, because I am not having any more problems. But the odd part about this is that I am connected wirelessly and the game lags. When Directly connected to my connection, I get no lag... strange.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish it would be possible to make CS: 1.6 with relflections and bump mapping (theres CS: Source for that but I don't like the CS: Source physics and extremely accurate guns).


----------

